# Coaches, has anyone NOT benefitted ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We see a lot about BB coaches on here, some approve, some don't see the point.

I have used @Pscarbs services myself, and whilst l admit l haven't got to where l wanted to be this is in no way a reflection on Paul, he did a fantastic job thro a lot of adversity from my job and dietary short comings.

One thing l will say is the knowledge l have gained is fantastic, this alone has made it worth every penny, differing training styles, diets and gear use etc....

Please don't mention names but let me know if you feel you wasted your money on this kind of service.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good question Milky not sure if you'll get honest answers tho.

Just seen a few pics of @luther1 who's in cons camp and the guy has done good luther has made some big changes

For me personally I couldn't justify the money of a coach for vanity I'm pretty happy with what I've done and think I can make changes either way without a coach even tho I can see why 1 would be a benefit


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Money well spent for me. Learnt a lot


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Good question Milky not sure if you'll get honest answers tho.
> 
> Just seen a few pics of @luther1 who's in cons camp and the guy has done good luther has made some big changes
> 
> For me personally I couldn't justify the money of a coach for vanity I'm pretty happy with what I've done and think I can make changes either way without a coach even tho I can see why 1 would be a benefit


Yeah repped Luther myself mate, he looks great.

TBH the money is minimal ( IMO ) and what you come away with money cant buy.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never had someone coach me, and probably never will. As I just don't earn enough.

There is a bloke at my gym who wants to train me and write me a diet plan, he said "you have a lot of potential, if you look this good from eating McDonald's and training half ar$ed all the time, think how good you can look with some real guidance"

I would take him up on his offer, but I only earn £112 a week, I have not discussed prices with him as I would be to embarrassed to say I can't afford it....

I will keep trucking on though, I'm getting there, it's just taking me a while longer, that's all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cas said:


> I've never had someone coach me, and probably never will. As I just don't earn enough.
> 
> There is a bloke at my gym who wants to train me and write me a diet plan, he said "you have a lot of potential, if you look this good from eating McDonald's and training half ar$ed all the time, think how good you can look with some real guidance"
> 
> ...


Christ mate, your right money cant be justified in your case.

I hope things improve for you and quickly.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah repped Luther myself mate, he looks great.
> 
> TBH the money is minimal ( IMO ) and what you come away with money cant buy.


I will rep him later when not on tapatalk... well deserved

Minimal to you my man but quite a lot to me especially right now I'm tryin to move and got a baby on the way but I do agree the knowledge is invaluable


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@luther1 looks mint the knowledge and help he's recieved from a coach has obviously paid off, for me i find it hard to diet so thats the main reason id take on a coach to sort that part out and give me a set plan


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Knowledge is power. If I can optimise results by having a coach then I will. I have used two different ones for prep and different styles to both. I can adapt both now and use myself.

I haven't met anybody who has used a respected coacj and follows the orders who regrets it.

That said, there are plenty advertising as coaches who I wouldn't go near.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

cas said:


> I've never had someone coach me, and probably never will. As I just don't earn enough.
> 
> There is a bloke at my gym who wants to train me and write me a diet plan, he said "you have a lot of potential, if you look this good from eating McDonald's and training half ar$ed all the time, think how good you can look with some real guidance"
> 
> ...


tell him you'll let him train you for free?


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Something i may look into in the future as always willing to learn and be corrected.

Anyone any links to sites of BB coaches?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> tell him you'll let him train you for free?


I might be cheeky and drop that in as a joke and see how he takes it lol


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

I now use @Therealbigbear its given me direction and motivation. Plus there is always someone on the end of the phone to answer questions, and being relatively new to this style of training I have a lot. This with myself is I cant do something if I feel im not doing it 100% correct, Im far too overweight to waste time now.

Since I started with Dave I feel miles better about my diet and training.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

cas said:


> I might be cheeky and drop that in as a joke and see how he takes it lol


lols yea why not...just be careful he's not tryin take advantage of you..I've been told that stuff before haha just wait to they get to the cardio module lol


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> tell him you'll let him train you for free?





cas said:


> I might be cheeky and drop that in as a joke and see how he takes it lol


....to help him increase his portfolio of success stories!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lols yea why not...just be careful he's not tryin take advantage of you..I've been told that stuff before haha just wait to they get to the cardio module lol


Being so hot must be a burden!

:drool:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine has completely changed my whole training and diet and motivation, a very positive experience and IMO an absolute bargain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll be using somebody next year for my summer cut.

Keto this year was not for me although results were good.

Hoping JP will still have slots left.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> ....to help him increase his portfolio of success stories!


yeah if anyone else wants to improve their portfolio they can feel free to 'use' me :whistling:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> yeah if anyone else wants to improve their portfolio they can feel free to 'use' me :whistling:


Well this couldn't be taken out of context at all :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm happy with my current coaching service. costs me £40 per six week block, for that I get my workouts planned (and changed last minute if I need to be away from gym etc), really good nutrition advice but more importantly, a quick answer to each and every question I have, whether it be more technical or just stuck for meal ideas. this equates to around £13 from each of my paychecks and is well worth that small fee imo.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

cas said:


> I might be cheeky and drop that in as a joke and see how he takes it lol


There's no need to joke, put it as a straight up fact. If he sees you have the potential and you are willing to put in the graft and follow his plan its a win/win situation.

He gets to use you as a walking advert of his skills and you get to blow up without paying extra bills.

Go for it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AnnesBollocks said:


> There's no need to joke, put it as a straight up fact. If he sees you have the potential and you are willing to put in the graft and follow his plan its a win/win situation.
> 
> He gets to use you as a walking advert of his skills and you get to blow up without paying extra bills.
> 
> Go for it.


Ronnie Coleman only competed in his first BB show because his gym owner promised him free membership for a yr even if he didn't place, the rest as they say is history.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea ive learnt alot through using a few different ones so in that respect its good

As for the actual ONLINE bit, i dont think it works that well imo


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How much does a coach cost?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> How much does a coach cost?


It varies on experience and how far up there own ar*e they are mate :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife and I have enjoyed some delightful holidays with National Express, I'll have you know


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

I was one of those at first who thought whats the need, I did gain on my own but I had almost definite shortcomings with regard to all of it tbh.

For me not having to second guess what you're doing each week is worth the money, just stick to the plan and stay at it.

It isnt huge amounts of money, you would spend 3 times that on 1 night out n the ****, and like my wife said nothing wrong with spending a bit of money on a hobby that keeps you happy.

I rarely drink, dont smoke, dont do drugs - lead a pretty boring "man in his 30's" life. But to be honest I enjoy it so why not.

As for the benefits, will soon see :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> I was one of those at first who thought whats the need, I did gain on my own but I had almost definite shortcomings with regard to all of it tbh.
> 
> For me not having to second guess what you're doing each week is worth the money, just stick to the plan and stay at it.
> 
> ...


See now your a perfect example, your calories have pretty much doubled with Paul but your not gaining fat, you wouldn't have even tries to do that alone, even tho you are pretty knowledgable.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> I'm happy with my current coaching service. costs me £40 per six week block, for that I get my workouts planned (and changed last minute if I need to be away from gym etc), really good nutrition advice but more importantly, a quick answer to each and every question I have, whether it be more technical or just stuck for meal ideas. this equates to around £13 from each of my paychecks and is well worth that small fee imo.


I was under the impression that it would cost a good few hundred quid but 40 for 6 weeks is nothing


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Milky said:


> It varies on experience and how far up there own ar*e they are mate :lol:


How about an average price then??

And what and how is the knowledge passed on??

I'm guessing you pay your money and then is a questionnaire style of information required and then the coach will recommend training, eating and gear usage (if using)???

Am interested as I'm at a point where I'm not going anywhere with my training.

Courses are almost wasted regarding results etc, I eat well but weight is neither up or down much and condition could be so much better with the effort I put in if the correct knowledge was used


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This is actually a really good thread, would be interesting to see what this coaching malarkey involves without taking the plunge ourselves.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> How about an average price then??
> 
> And what and how is the knowledge passed on??
> 
> ...


I used Paul for a few reasons, he has competed for yrs, he has won plenty including placing in the Universe last yr, he has prepped people for yrs, his knowledge is beyond question and he is a qualified NABBA judge, l cant think of a man more qualified TBH.

Re the knowledge bit, l have picked up more things by questioning him about the diets, training and gear use he ha set out for me, he has also set me on peptides, something l would have never even thought about.

Price wise, it varies mate, bottom line is if you want to use someone but you think there overpriced then you don't use them, IMO what l paid Paul was worth every penny and agsin IMO certainly not enough to break the bank.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Milky said:


> Ronnie Coleman only competed in his first BB show because his gym owner promised him free membership for a yr even if he didn't place, the rest as they say is history.


I wonder if Ronnie rewarded the guy for changing his life....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm the same as @Dave in that I didn't think I'd ever want to go down the coach route either but I got too frustrated at where I was getting on my own and even only two weeks in I feel I can notice a difference and I'm really pleased I took the plunge.


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

@Milky. Did you get to train with Paul at all? I see you live

Quite a distance apart. Did you use pics or videos to show him your progress?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Will people post who they are using as coaches??

Or even who they would recommend through other peoples results etc

Would say who to avoid but that wouldn't be fair so just stick to who you would use


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glenquagmire said:


> @Milky. Did you get to train with Paul at all? I see you live
> 
> Quite a distance apart. Did you use pics or videos to show him your progress?


Yeah, a few times.

Paul travels a lot with his job and when he was local we got a few sessions in.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stone14 said:


> I wonder if Ronnie rewarded the guy for changing his life....


maybe give him a years supply of Ronnie Coleman signature supps @Milky


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

V interesting read, this is something I am most definitely considering but taking time over researching, I'd rather pay through my nose a coach who is the right fit for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stone14 said:


> maybe give him a years supply of Ronnie Coleman signature supps @Milky


God knows l saw it in evolution of BB'ing

Cracking watch if you haven't seen it ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Will people post who they are using as coaches??
> 
> Or even who they would recommend through other peoples results etc
> 
> Would say who to avoid but that wouldn't be fair so just stick to who you would use


I think there are a few on here that seem to have a good rep at the minute

Pscarb

Solidcecil

Therealbigbear

Ah24 (I think)

Thats just off the top of my head there might be more


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I think there are a few on here that seem to have a good rep at the minute
> 
> Pscarb
> 
> ...


El Toro is another.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Will people post who they are using as coaches??
> 
> Or even who they would recommend through other peoples results etc
> 
> Would say who to avoid but that wouldn't be fair so just stick to who you would use


Using Pscarb mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think weeman does also?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think there are some great coaches out there. I've never used one, simply for the reason that my personal training goals are pretty modest - I just train to keep fit, stay healthy, release stress and look decent - I don't aspire to looking like a bodybuilder nor to be a beastly strongman or powerlifter.

If however my goals were to change and I wanted to pursue more ambitious goals I get one in a shot _ and I consider my knowledge base pretty decent. I won't mention names, but there are four who immediately spring to mind, three of whom post on this forum.

In respect of types of coaching, I think any form of coaching that involves training requires at least some one on one gym time coaching, whereas diet coaching can in some circumstances be online only and still pretty good. In all cases though communication has to be good - a coach not only has to be knowledgeable but also has to be good at listening, and a client has to be honest in the info they provide to their coach.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> I think there are some great coaches out there. I've never used one, simply for the reason that my personal training goals are pretty modest - I just train to keep fit, stay healthy, release stress and look decent - I don't aspire to looking like a bodybuilder nor to be a beastly strongman or powerlifter.
> 
> If however my goals were to change and I wanted to pursue more ambitious goals I get one in a shot _ and I consider my knowledge base pretty decent. I won't mention names, but there are four who immediately spring to mind, three of whom post on this forum.
> 
> In respect of types of coaching, I think any form of coaching that involves training requires at least some one on one gym time coaching, whereas diet coaching can in some circumstances be online only and still pretty good. In all cases though communication has to be good - a coach not only has to be knowledgeable but also has to be good at listening, and a client has to be honest in the info they provide to their coach.


Re the one on one training.

IMO if you have a pretty decent base to begin with and a reasonable training knowledge you can be coached online.

How hard is it " 4 sets of DB incline, 3 sets of flat bench " etc.

IF how ever your a complete newbie then yeah, one on one is essential IMO.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

On my phone so don't like typin loads so to keep it short, first 2 coaches I used were sh1t...the last 2 were great got me the results I wanted with my last coach and with the one I'm with, I'm progressing well, getting a lot more looking like I lift!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Re the one on one training.
> 
> IMO if you have a pretty decent base to begin with and a reasonable training knowledge you can be coached online.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's kind of what I meant - for a relative newbie then getting shown how to train with a solid technical basis helps no end... my first years training was sh!t because my technique was awful, and it took someone showing me how to train to get technique right for a range of exercises... once knowing how to do things though that side was covered.

I guess one advantage too with that side of things nowadays compared to when I was a newb whippersnapper is the availability of youtube and vids online showing technique - in my teenage days the wheel was still pretty new and we'd only just harnessed fire and so it was harder to find stuff out without being shown directly.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Only used one online coach and I was ripped off.

Complete waste of money.

All I can say is do your resurch before handing over the cash.

Would like to try again but think I will save the monay and learn by my own mistakes.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> I was under the impression that it would cost a good few hundred quid but 40 for 6 weeks is nothing


some of them do mate and trust me I went through a few of those before I found this one!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting thread.

£40 for 6 weeks as someone mentioned isn't much money at all, probably spend that on chocolate.

It is something I would definitely look in to, possibly next year. I think it would be worth it mainly for the knowledge you would gain, that you can keep using long after the course finishes.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I always thought my three meals a day and three shakes were doing the job.no cardio and same old text book workout routine. Started with my coach at the beginning of July. He did his homework and gave me a plan,and not some copy and pasted job. I update him weekly but can also fire away at him as many questions as i like. After two weeks he wasn't happy with how things were going so made some dietary adjustments and added in a little cardio. The changes were then massive. What I save on food and shakes more than pays for his services. He wants another few pound off me then the muscle building begins. Wish I had done it months ago and he's probably save me a year of guess work in 6 weeks


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Im with therealbigbear. His prices are very reasonable. Even if you've been lifting for years a coach can still open your eyes to new ways of training and dieting. It's easy to get stuck in a rut when youre doing it on your own.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

As I'm into my second bulking cycle I'm contemplating a coach tbh as I realise I know very little on the nutritional side of things and my 3 chicken dinners and bulking shakes probably aren't doing my much good.

Great thread @Milky.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

luther1 said:


> I always thought my three meals a day and three shakes were doing the job.no cardio and same old text book workout routine. Started with my coach at the beginning of July. He did his homework and gave me a plan,and not some copy and pasted job. I update him weekly but can also fire away at him as many questions as i like. After two weeks he wasn't happy with how things were going so made some dietary adjustments and added in a little cardio. The changes were then massive. What I save on food and shakes more than pays for his services. He wants another few pound off me then the muscle building begins. Wish I had done it months ago and he's probably save me a year of guess work in 6 weeks


Thank you for the props!

You have been a superb client, following the plan completely and the results are very visible!

As far as online coaches go all I have to say is do your home work and choose one that suits your mentality.

I will say that if you get responses that look like they have been copy and pasted don't waste your money.

I personally sit down for few hours each day and brainstorm up the ideal plan for each client.

There is no one diet or training method that works for everyone so keep that in mind.

This is my full time job (working with athletes) I own a gym in the States and have lots of NPC clients along with my online clients.

So this allows me to give feedback/responses to emails within minutes usually (this is not important to everyone but to some quick responses are nice).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ConP said:


> Thank you for the props!
> 
> You have been a superb client, following the plan completely and the results are very visible!
> 
> ...


Nice to see you posting Con :thumbup1:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Nice to see you posting Con :thumbup1:


It has been a long time on this board that is certain.

Very nice to see such familiar friendly faces such as your self mate!


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

Cracking first post!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ConP said:


> It has been a long time on this board that is certain.
> 
> Very nice to see such familiar friendly faces such as your self mate!


For what its worth mate you are sorely missed :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glenquagmire said:


> Cracking first post!


Mate Con has been a member on here for longer than l have, a very highly respected member at that and FTR that's him in his avi !


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Hey Con. Nice to see you posting (as Milky said)
> 
> Hope Nicole and the Mini Con are all doing well.


Ah yeah we're all doing great thanks for asking!

I always enjoy your little rants on facebook 

Thanks Milky, I used to spend ridicules amounts of time on here haha!


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate Con has been a member on here for longer than l have, a very highly respected member at that and FTR that's him in his avi !


I didnt realise as his post count was only 1.

I'll get my coat......


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Havin a coach is superb

Nuff said


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate Con has been a member on here for longer than l have, a very highly respected member at that and FTR that's him in his avi !


I thought it was a door was goin to comment on the symmetry of the graining


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

How much should you be looking at spending on a decent coach? Online that is. I'm considering it, too help me get back in properly.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

chelios said:


> How much should you be looking at spending on a decent coach? Online that is. I'm considering it, too help me get back in properly.


Depends it can be from less than 100 sterling for a decent run all the way up to the thousands (IFBB pro Ben Paluski charges $6k last time I checked or there abouts).

Personally I charge $400 (about 265 sterling depends on exchange rate) for 12 weeks.

This covers all aspects of achieving your goal and it's not rigid either meaning if you decide you want to get leaner after 6 weeks instead of continuing to grow I simply make you entirely new plans.

I would say my pricing is about mid range....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I thought it was a door was goin to comment on the symmetry of the graining


Con is fu*king unreal mate, can gain / shrink at will, does all the skateboarding and extreme sh*t as well, suffered a pretty bad injury a bit back and now IIRC owns his own gym.

Horrible ku*t until you " get " him but when you do you couldn't meet a nicer guy, sincerely.


----------



## Maved (Aug 18, 2013)

Im thinking about getting a coach

It would be good if the coaches on here could add in an email address so people can make contact to discuss things

pscarb

el toro

con

etc etc


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Con is fu*king unreal mate, can gain / shrink at will, does all the skateboarding and extreme sh*t as well, suffered a pretty bad injury a bit back and now IIRC owns his own gym.
> 
> Horrible ku*t until you " get " him but when you do you couldn't meet a nicer guy, sincerely.


Thanks buddy that sums me up very well!!!

These days I am a fair bit smaller but still have competitive goals in the world of bodybuilding!

Being 250lb at 5ft8 doesn't appeal now that I have a young daughter to run after haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Maved said:


> Im thinking about getting a coach
> 
> It would be good if the coaches on here could add in an email address so people can make contact to discuss things
> 
> ...


Apart form Con you can pm all of the above mate once you have been a member for 30 days :thumbup1:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Maved said:


> Im thinking about getting a coach
> 
> It would be good if the coaches on here could add in an email address so people can make contact to discuss things
> 
> ...


Here is my website but tbh I have put very little effort into but I use it as a basic reference point.

www.parkintraining.com/


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Con is fu*king unreal mate, can gain / shrink at will, does all the skateboarding and extreme sh*t as well, suffered a pretty bad injury a bit back and now IIRC owns his own gym.
> 
> Horrible ku*t until you " get " him but when you do you couldn't meet a nicer guy, sincerely.


I've read some of his old post as con and lois lane a few years ago when I would just browse and he seemed sound but I'd never seen a pic but fuk me he's big


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ConP said:


> Ah yeah we're all doing great thanks for asking!
> 
> I always enjoy your little rants on facebook
> 
> Thanks Milky, I used to spend ridicules amounts of time on here haha!


Con? CON? Is that you??? :clap:

Great to see you back here buddy, a credit to any forum you are on with the knowledge base you bring... just don't disappear again in a hurry.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Con? CON? Is that you??? :clap:
> 
> Great to see you back here buddy, a credit to any forum you are on with the knowledge base you bring... just don't disappear again in a hurry.


  Yep it's me.

Hey mods sorry guys I tried to make a post with a link to my website without thinking!!!!!

Not trying to spam obviously just don't approve/delete that post....I am being brainless here on a Sunday morning.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Part of the fun for me is f*cking it up so I'd probably never have a coach


----------



## Maved (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Apart form Con you can pm all of the above mate once you have been a member for 30 days :thumbup1:


AH right

This topic though has really made me want one NOW

these 30 days are going to draggggggggg haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ConP said:


> Yep it's me.
> 
> Hey mods sorry guys I tried to make a post with a link to my website without thinking!!!!!
> 
> Not trying to spam obviously just don't approve/delete that post....I am being brainless here on a Sunday morning.


Approved it just now.

Btw, when I said this earlier:



dtlv said:


> I think there are some great coaches out there. I've never used one, simply for the reason that my personal training goals are pretty modest - I just train to keep fit, stay healthy, release stress and look decent - I don't aspire to looking like a bodybuilder nor to be a beastly strongman or powerlifter.
> 
> If however my goals were to change and I wanted to pursue more ambitious goals I get one in a shot _ and I consider my knowledge base pretty decent. *I won't mention names, but there are four who immediately spring to mind, three of whom post on this forum.*
> 
> In respect of types of coaching, I think any form of coaching that involves training requires at least some one on one gym time coaching, whereas diet coaching can in some circumstances be online only and still pretty good. In all cases though communication has to be good - a coach not only has to be knowledgeable but also has to be good at listening, and a client has to be honest in the info they provide to their coach.


Con was the one of the four not on this forum... dude has made my posting redundant already. Thanks mate. :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Approved it just now.
> 
> Btw, when I said this earlier:
> 
> Con was the one of the four not on this forum... dude has made my posting redundant already. Thanks mate. :lol:


I take that as a high compliment coming from your self:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Approved it just now.
> 
> Btw, when I said this earlier:
> 
> Con was the one of the four not on this forum... dude has made my posting redundant already. Thanks mate. :lol:


No rush to delete his link mate l reckon, l haven't seen it have you :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ConP said:


> I take that as a high compliment coming from your self:thumb:


Thanks buddy, cheesy mutual respect overload.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> No rush to delete his link mate l reckon, l haven't seen it have you :whistling:


No, might spot it later though.... but for now though no, not seen it at all. :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Here it is fellas www.parkintraining.com/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> El Toro is another.


El toro is great. Simple diet and great training. Which is what I needed. My last day with him today lol.

Couple of months following his diet



Now bulking up 

Would recommend @El Toro Mr UK98 no bs and Straight forward ^^


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys for whats it's worth I'll put up my experience as well. I don't really post here much or anywhere else but I did a lot once upon a time on TM.

Anyways I signed up with Con after seeing reviews of guys go with him and making remarkable changes. What pushed me was the fact that I was severely out of shape, and I had to get into shape for my wedding which was just around the corner , from a big bulky guy I went to my wedding looking fit and in shape so much that my mrs to be almost didn't recognise me  and the relatives from my Inlaws were in shock as well to my extreme body change and they would ask my other half what the hell has he done to himself lol

I was a bit skeptic at first to be honest, my diet was something I was clueless about extremely. I come from a Asian family and our diets as most of you probably know are full of carbs and whatnot and its a bit hard to turn the family down and start eating different. I knew I had to do something if I was to change my shape but I didn't know what.

So I contacted Con and told him my fears and doubts, he put me at ease, set me up a plan and sorted out my diet. He changed things along the way in terms of diet and training to either speed it up or if i was unhappy. I kept a log on TM and he put me through the paces, when I got fed up with the diet I binged severely at times and sometimes I missed workouts as well due to being to exhausted due to work and lack of sleep. However he gave me that direction and motivation that I needed, and if I didn't like something he'd change it for me, a very adaptable guy who can make great changes in your physique and help you reach whatever goals you may have but only if you give him time. He's also a great guy if you need someone to talk to and answers his emails fairly quickly, very rare to have waited more than a day for a reply with him. Would use again and would definitely recommend, also the changes a user named 'Ben' made with him on TM is phenomenal.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Guvnor said:


> Hi guys for whats it's worth I'll put up my experience as well. I don't really post here much or anywhere else but I did a lot once upon a time on TM.
> 
> Anyways I signed up with Con after seeing reviews of guys go with him and making remarkable changes. What pushed me was the fact that I was severely out of shape, and I had to get into shape for my wedding which was just around the corner , from a big bulky guy I went to my wedding looking fit and in shape so much that my mrs to be almost didn't recognise me  and the relatives from my Inlaws were in shock as well to my extreme body change and they would ask my other half what the hell has he done to himself lol
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend I really enjoyed working with you!

I train several Asians and I have really learned how to get to grips with the adjustments they need (mothers that get worried about their diets and body changes rank at #1 haha).

Hope you're well!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ConP said:


> Thanks my friend I really enjoyed working with you!
> 
> I train several Asians and I have really learned how to get to grips with the adjustments they need (mothers that get worried about their diets and body changes rank at #1 haha).
> 
> Hope you're well!!!!


You ever trained someone thro Ramadam mate ?

That would be a challenge :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> You ever trained someone thro Ramadam mate ?
> 
> That would be a challenge :lol:


Several mate and yes it can be lol


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> You ever trained someone thro Ramadam mate ?
> 
> That would be a challenge :lol:


He trained me mate through Ramadan.

It was hard, but I guess it's all about knowing what to do.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I to was under the impression that having a trainer was atleast 150/200 a month.

I think that if it is less then I would be very interested in finding one and maybe trying to compete next year in the male muscle model category.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

animal adam said:


> I to was under the impression that having a trainer was atleast 150/200 a month.
> 
> I think that if it is less then I would be very interested in finding one and maybe trying to compete next year in the male muscle model category.


Perhaps you mean personal trainers?

I charge a lot more per hour if I am training a person in my gym.

Online is cheaper because obviously it's far easier responding to clients while having a cup of coffee on the couch than it is putting people through actual workouts haha


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I waisted money on a coach from UKM. I told him foods I liked etc and when I could train.

The plans I received were clearly copy and pasted plans. They had different training times and foods I said I did not like.

And the training plan IMO was sh1te


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> I waisted money on a coach from UKM. I told him foods I liked etc and when I could train.
> 
> The plans I received were clearly copy and pasted plans. They had different training times and foods I said I did not like.
> 
> And the training plan IMO was sh1te


In the interest of fairness who was he?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> In the interest of fairness who was he?


I don't want to start name bashing, but I had a bad experience with him.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> I don't want to start name bashing, but I had a bad experience with him.


Fair enough mate


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I don't want to start name bashing, but I had a bad experience with him.


Name and shame!!


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I waisted money on a coach from UKM. I told him foods I liked etc and when I could train.
> 
> The plans I received were clearly copy and pasted plans. They had different training times and foods I said I did not like.
> 
> And the training plan IMO was sh1te


Was this not the one where there was a thread?

Aren't you a veggie or am I thinking of another one?

I've started with the big bear about 2 weeks ago and he always replies to any questions I have extremely quickly has helped improve my form on my exercises diet plan is great and fits in perfectly with what I eat and can cook. And my strength is going up each week so I would def highly recommend him to anyone


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

itsme1 said:


> Was this not the one where there was a thread?
> 
> Aren't you a veggie or am I thinking of another one?
> 
> I've started with the big bear about 2 weeks ago and he always replies to any questions I have extremely quickly has helped improve my form on my exercises diet plan is great and fits in perfectly with what I eat and can cook. And my strength is going up each week so I would def highly recommend him to anyone


Nah wasn't me mate I'm not veggie lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> I don't want to start name bashing, but I had a bad experience with him.


Has he been mentioned in this thread??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Has he been mentioned in this thread??


No mate


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Me. I used an american online nutritionist/training coach once. Cost me about 80 quid for a diet plan and 5 weeks of so called 'coaching'.

It didn't go well at all. Sometimes I had to wait 48 hours just for a reply I had about the diet he set out for me.

To be honest I've made better progress by talking to people in my gym regarding training and diet advice.

By the way I used '3J Nutrition'. I don't mind giving this guy bad press, he's a pr;ck.

http://www.3jsdiet.com/


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> I waisted money on a coach from UKM. I told him foods I liked etc and when I could train.
> 
> The plans I received were clearly copy and pasted plans. They had different training times and foods I said I did not like.
> 
> And the training plan IMO was sh1te


The copy and paste cookie cutter approach to diet coaching is disrespectful and pretty awful tbh... most people who first hire an online coach do so because they desperately want to improve things, and it's p1ss poor service to basically just take the money and c&p a plan from Flex magazine.

Have been thinking long and hard about doing some diet coaching myself on here as I get asked a fair bit in PM's and have helped a small number of people face to face... if I do end up doing it I promise anyone it won't be a cookie cutter job, hate that kind of coaching laziness.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> The copy and paste cookie cutter approach to diet coaching is disrespectful and pretty awful tbh... most people who first hire an online coach do so because they desperately want to improve things, and it's p1ss poor service to basically just take the money and c&p a plan from Flex magazine.
> 
> Have been thinking long and hard about doing some diet coaching myself on here as I get asked a fair bit in PM's and have helped a small number of people face to face... if I do end up doing it I promise anyone it won't be a cookie cutter job, hate that kind of coaching laziness.


Agreed mate, I was raging when I received it and questioned it straight away. His reply was il change it lol...

But yeah people are paying for a service and expect to receive a pretty good one!

I will be looking into hiring a new coach soon and will do my research first of all!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im after a coach to help me out with my strength/diet but they need some knowledge of mma as bb workouts are a bit useless really if any of you coaches on here are up for it :thumb:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Im after a coach to help me out with my strength/diet but they need some knowledge of mma as bb workouts are a bit useless really if any of you coaches on here are up for it :thumb:


I think Dutch Scott knows stuff about functional and athletic training, not sure if that would apply though as I have no idea what is good for mma! I could be wrong as I'm working from memory from ages ago, but may be worth an ask if none of the coaches reply to your post


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> I think Dutch Scott knows stuff about functional and athletic training, not sure if that would apply though as I have no idea what is good for mma! I could be wrong as I'm working from memory from ages ago, but may be worth an ask if none of the coaches reply to your post


Yeah hes started working with a british ufc guy i know actually mate ! Just wonder if with all the models/ufc guys/youtube vids if he'd have as much time for me as a normal coach would if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

The best advice is put there name in the search box, then choose wisely. ..I've come across some good advice, look and learn.

Some posts made me think twice :thumbup:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah hes started working with a british ufc guy i know actually mate ! Just wonder if with all the models/ufc guys/youtube vids if he'd have as much time for me as a normal coach would if you know what i mean lol


I can remember that, but do you think I can remember anything for my exam tomorrow, nooo 

Yeah i know what you mean! Might be worth an ask though. He may still be coaching people on here, could ask them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Wouldn't mind knowing some prices if any one want's to fire a P.M at me?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> The copy and paste cookie cutter approach to diet coaching is disrespectful and pretty awful tbh... most people who first hire an online coach do so because they desperately want to improve things, and it's p1ss poor service to basically just take the money and c&p a plan from Flex magazine.
> 
> Have been thinking long and hard about doing some diet coaching myself on here as I get asked a fair bit in PM's and have helped a small number of people face to face... if I do end up doing it I promise anyone it won't be a cookie cutter job, hate that kind of coaching laziness.


If you need a client to show case your abilities and build up your portfolio I'd like to offer my services free of charge if you're willin to do the same


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> The copy and paste cookie cutter approach to diet coaching is disrespectful and pretty awful tbh... most people who first hire an online coach do so because they desperately want to improve things, and it's p1ss poor service to basically just take the money and c&p a plan from Flex magazine.
> 
> Have been thinking long and hard about doing some diet coaching myself on here as I get asked a fair bit in PM's and have helped a small number of people face to face... if I do end up doing it I promise anyone it won't be a cookie cutter job, hate that kind of coaching laziness.


I couldn't think of anyone more clued up on nutrition tbh m8, I think u should go for it! I personally would pay u purely for your attention to detail as its second to none IMO.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

can't beilve i never knew about this more.

i assumed people only used coaches 10-16 weeks prior to contests ect, makes so much sence to have one year round jus for their experience, tips ect.

i'll be looking into one for sure


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I couldn't think of anyone more clued up on nutrition tbh m8, I think u should go for it! I personally would pay u purely for your attention to detail as its second to none IMO.


Same here but I would ask him to keep everything short and to the point


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah repped Luther myself mate, he looks great.
> 
> TBH the money is minimal ( IMO ) *and what you come away with money cant buy*.


Er, you did buy it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Im after a coach to help me out with my strength/diet but they need some knowledge of mma as bb workouts are a bit useless really if any of you coaches on here are up for it :thumb:


Loads of decent trainers at Fight Science mate, some of them are bound to do online training, Paul Dash trains Nick, might be worth giving them a buzz and ask?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been using the same pt for 3 years, have gone from 40" waiste to my latest cut in my avi to now planning to compete at the end of the year

I tried for years on my own, only when I was getting ready for my wedding that I use a pt and the difference was tremendous


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I do online coaching and have seen massive progress in everyone ive worked with but even though i have over 20 years of experience when it comes to competition time i use a coach / friend to guide me still to this day, I think an objective eye is priceless when prepping for comps for example.

I like to limit myself to a max of 3 clients at any one time as to give them 24/7 attention and see in some coaches taking lots of people on just for the money and not been able to give the same attention "No one in particular"....

Ive currently got 1 full time, one starting next week and one up in the air atm so prety much full up but putting names on a waiting list if anyone wants to contact me for details


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when someone chooses a coach be this on line or face to face they need to consider a few things....

*the services they offer -* is it for them do they offer a package or service that will meet your goals

*there portfolio -* look at who that person has coached/prepped and how they changed etc, i know many who chose a coach because they look good themselves or have won British titles etc, just remember getting yourself ready for a show does not mean you have the ability to do it for others......

How they coach - by this i mean if you want babysitting and contact every day or few days then make sure they offer this as most don't, do they do check-ins? how often etc this is very important as you don't want to have invested your money into a coach and find that they only want you to checkin once every 6 weeks.....

Reputation - this is a big thing make sure you research the person you want to be coached by, make sure he has the knowledge you expect at the level you expect, don't expect all coaches to be able to go into the finer inner details of the human anatomy or on the other end of the spectrum be able to give you real life experiences etc if that is not how they have learnt.......

once you have chosen a coach make sure YOU do not expect to much, no one is going to turn into a front cover model or Mr Olympia in 3 or 6 months so make sure you expect to be in it for the long haul if you are serious about it........nothing ****es me off more than someone who i have worked with for less than 4 weeks voice there disappointment on the fact there 6 pack is not solid or they cannot bench 500lbs........set your expectation at a point they can be achieved, a good coach will help you with this......


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

What would be good, is to have a section for all coaches to post a little info and the services they experience in.

To me this would be good for others on the board to know who is experienced in the area they need help with.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

I am looking for a coach to help me with my powerlifting/strength training. I am potentially looking to enter a meet early next year and need all the help I can get

I don't know where to look to find a coach who can help? any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Davey666 said:


> What would be good, is to have a section for all coaches to post a little info and the services they experience in.
> 
> To me this would be good for others on the board to know who is experienced in the area they need help with.


i will mention this to Lorian, it may be an option but i would want some control over who advertisers as in they have to be established as a coach, not someone who has just competed come last and then decides to coach others......


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i will mention this to Lorian, it may be an option but i would want some control over who advertisers as in they have to be established as a coach, not someone who has just competed come last and then decides to coach others......


I have spoken to Lorian about this and he is going to set up a 'Coach sub-forum' where coaches can have private sections for their clients only.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

All you guys saying knowledge is king etc its not quite..

Execution is king. Ime. X

lots of people can do very well on there own from just knowledge read on hete. But failure to execute it day in day out is where they will go wrong..

Having a coach does 2 things. Stops you guessing (even though you will still think you know better). And 2 make you execute. Because why spend money for advice if you dont actually folliw it day in day out..

Just my thoughts and my experiences..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> I have spoken to Lorian about this and he is going to set up a 'Coach sub-forum' where coaches can have private sections for their clients only.


not the same, the sub forum is a somewhere to keep all your clients in one place privately, i believe what is suggested above is more like a "Role of Honor" type thing where all the coaches who are members (there would be a restriction for time on the board, so you cannot just join and advertise) and who offer a service can post up what they offer with contact details....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> If you need a client to show case your abilities and build up your portfolio I'd like to offer my services free of charge if you're willin to do the same





Fatstuff said:


> I couldn't think of anyone more clued up on nutrition tbh m8, I think u should go for it! I personally would pay u purely for your attention to detail as its second to none IMO.


Thanks gents. :thumbup1:

I am seriously thinking about it, and been talking with a few people who already coach about how to do it properly... @Pscarb and @DB have been especially helpful with their advice, and their encouragement means a lot because if they think I could do it gives me confidence that I probably could.

Should I decide to do it, initially I'll look to take a few people on on a trail basis, where they are aware this is a first attempt for me and that there might be some bumps in the road as I figure out the best way to approach certain things... I may be looking for people in a month or two, possibly for a reduced rate for anyone taken on as a trial.

The level I'd aim at is not competitive level or pre contest prep, but general recomp - lean bulking, general cutting, and working around dietary issues such as various intolerances etc. For contest level stuff there are people better qualified than I.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> not the same, the sub forum is a somewhere to keep all your clients in one place privately, i believe what is suggested above is more like a "Role of Honor" type thing where all the coaches who are members (there would be a restriction for time on the board, so you cannot just join and advertise) and who offer a service can post up what they offer with contact details....


Oh ok, this is a good idea. As you said would have to be established/respected coaches


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Thanks gents. :thumbup1:
> 
> I am seriously thinking about it, and been talking with a few people who already coach about how to do it properly... @Pscarb and @DB have been especially helpful with their advice, and their encouragement means a lot because if they think I could do it gives me confidence that I probably could.
> 
> ...


Put me down on the list mate, got some interesting dietary needs you could help with


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Thanks gents. :thumbup1:
> 
> I am seriously thinking about it, and been talking with a few people who already coach about how to do it properly... @Pscarb and @DB have been especially helpful with their advice, and their encouragement means a lot because if they think I could do it gives me confidence that I probably could.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in this as well pal, as I seem to have flipped between a cut down to a recomp - it's not going badly but there is a point where my knowledge/reading can only do so much to help me through. If you look at my journal then you can get an idea of where I am as well to see if you want to take on the challenge :lol:

A coaching sub section would be a quality addition though imo as like has been mentioned we can narrow down the search field to people who specialise in the area we are looking to target... i.e. BB/Strongman etc.

Al.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Thanks gents. :thumbup1:
> 
> I am seriously thinking about it, and been talking with a few people who already coach about how to do it properly... @Pscarb and @DB have been especially helpful with their advice, and their encouragement means a lot because if they think I could do it gives me confidence that I probably could.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Det.

Have to agree with Pscarb and DB If you did get involved I have no doubts you'd be successful. Your dietry knowledge is 2nd to none and your training knowledge isnt too shabby either.

I'd definitely be up workin with you on a trial basis if thats something that would be of interest to you somewhere down the line. If so drop me a pm when ready and we'll have a chat


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've mentioned this to a few people before privately and am pretty humbled by the response and how many people want to put their names forward to be victims :lol:

Watch this space folks, will let people know what I'm gonna do in a few weeks. If anyone else is interested, either comment here or PM me. Not promising anything right now though, still weighing up my options on doing this - want to be sure I can do it properly and am organised well enough to do it right.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I've mentioned this to a few people before privately and am pretty humbled by the response and how many people want to put their names forward to be victims :lol:
> 
> Watch this space folks, will let people know what I'm gonna do in a few weeks. If anyone else is interested, either comment here or PM me. Not promising anything right now though, still weighing up my options on doing this - want to be sure I can do it properly and am organised well enough to do it right.


Give me a heads up det, if we're on the same lines then we can do busiNess


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I've mentioned this to a few people before privately and am pretty humbled by the response and how many people want to put their names forward to be victims :lol:
> 
> Watch this space folks, will let people know what I'm gonna do in a few weeks. If anyone else is interested, either comment here or PM me. Not promising anything right now though, still weighing up my options on doing this - want to be sure I can do it properly and am organised well enough to do it right.


Just remember I was the 1st man to publicly state he was willing to be victimised everyone else just wants part of our glory man

My inbox is cleard in preparation to hear from you soon if I dont... well... you mate can kiss my ass


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a coach on this forum

paid him 50 per month so was fairly priced

I made good results and cant fault him there knowledge wise however communication went out the window and slowed down slowly slowly

IMO its best to choose a coach who doesnt have too many clients and has the time to put proper effort in each client and one who was showcased results with several people and not just himself as paul said


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

ConP said:


> Depends it can be from less than 100 sterling for a decent run all the way up to the thousands (IFBB pro Ben Paluski charges $6k last time I checked or there abouts).
> 
> Personally I charge $400 (about 265 sterling depends on exchange rate) for 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


That is very reasonable, I shall be keeping you in mind for the future.

You say you don't come on here anymore, do you have an e-mail/website?

Cheers.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That is very reasonable, I shall be keeping you in mind for the future.
> 
> You say you don't come on here anymore, do you have an e-mail/website?
> 
> Cheers.


Well I do come on here again since yesterday but before that it was a few years......

You can get my email on the website parkintraining .


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Seems that a few of the reputable coaches have been given reps in this thread and deservedly so. Well done guys for your integrity and work ethics.

However, there are a few comments on the Cut n Paste merchants that people don't seem to want to out. Name and shame I say, so that they won't take anyone elses hard earned money for their own gain.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

When I'm in a better situation money wise I'll no doubt look into receiving coaching session (either face to face or online). The training side obviously but even more so - the nutritional side, as my diet is way below what it should be.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Seems that a few of the reputable coaches have been given reps in this thread and deservedly so. Well done guys for your integrity and work ethics.
> 
> However, there are a few comments on the Cut n Paste merchants that people don't seem to want to out. Name and shame I say, so that they won't take anyone elses hard earned money for their own gain.


Not naming any names but have a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=215258


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Not naming any names but have a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=215258


In Scotts defence this fella was a grade A tit and it ended with him being a right royal pain in the ar*e.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> In Scotts defence this fella was a grade A tit and it ended with him being a right royal pain in the ar*e.


Definitely. Not tryin to tarnish scotts rep in anyway but he might be a copy and paste kinda coach unless he's prepping


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Not naming any names but have a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=215258


7th post down by @Uriel. Pmsl


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

luther1 said:


> 7th post down by @Uriel. Pmsl


I just cracked a rib Lmfao.

Despite his pretty good academic profile, I'm shocked to see he would spell 'enough' as 'enuff' when e-mailing his clients.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wasn't there talk of a coaching sub section on here a while ago? How do you find out who does coaching?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Breda said:


> Not naming any names but have a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=215258


Cheers Breda. Have a rep. Did love Jack's input to the mails as they went on. :lol: "My Boss doesn't work weekends".

At least this thread is helping people out in choosing a reputable coach who is giving good value for the money.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wasn't there talk of a coaching sub section on here a while ago? How do you find out who does coaching?


Is something being considered still... is a good idea IMO, but we don't want every keyboard mr olympia who once read a diet article in muscle & fitness coming on claiming to be an elite coach of champions - if we do it we want to have a vetting process of who can post in it and offer their services.

Would be a good thing for the site members though I think.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Is something being considered still... is a good idea IMO, but we don't want every keyboard mr olympia who once read a diet article in muscle & fitness coming on claiming to be an elite coach of champions - if we do it we want to have a vetting process of who can post in it and offer their services.
> 
> Would be a good thing for the site members though I think.


all the better if it was vetted as you say. great idea


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ConP said:


> Well I do come on here again since yesterday but before that it was a few years......
> 
> You can get my email on the website parkintraining .


Welcome back con, hope things are well with you?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Welcome back con, hope things are well with you?


Hi mate, yes indeed all great here.

Since I was here last I now am a gym owner in the States and have a 14 month old daughter so busy busy!

Hope you're doing well?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ConP said:


> Hi mate, yes indeed all great here.
> 
> Since I was here last I now am a gym owner in the States and have a 14 month old daughter so busy busy!
> 
> Hope you're doing well?


Where is your gym, buddy? You back in SC or are you elsewhere?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Where is your gym, buddy? You back in SC or are you elsewhere?


It's called Elite Fitness in Huntersville NC.

Real old school gym been in existence for 20 years I just bought it from the previous owner and fixed it up a little to make it more appealing to people other than 250+ monsters lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations on both things con, good to have you back.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ConP said:


> It's called Elite Fitness in Huntersville NC.
> 
> Real old school gym been in existence for 20 years I just bought it from the previous owner and fixed it up a little to make it more appealing to people other than 250+ monsters lol


Sounds awesome, and I might come visit you... will be in Charlotte in April next year, and that's not far at all if I remember right. Would be good to meet up and see where NC's big boys go to play


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Sounds awesome, and I might come visit you... will be in Charlotte in April next year, and that's not far at all if I remember right. Would be good to meet up and see where NC's big boys go to play


Literally 10 minutes drive away from Charlotte.

You would be more than welcome!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ConP said:


> Literally 10 minutes drive away from Charlotte.
> 
> You would be more than welcome!


Post up your cheesy promo video Con


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> In Scotts defence this fella was a grade A tit and it ended with him being a right royal pain in the ar*e.


But also in the lads defence he paid for something he never got! It's not something I can justify money wise as things are tight for me but from what I read it looks though Scott only wants to train people already in good shape that would be a good advert for him such as Liam or will. I've never seen him take on any fat blokes or bags of bones! And tbh no offence but he seemed to part ways with rack pretty quick when his comp didn't go how they wanted. Just my opinion people may disagree.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about a coach from October onwards after my holiday.

I've seen trained by JP on Facebook and been looking through that and very impressed with his knowledge and his client results!

Fed up of reading different things all the time, and doing a bit of this and a bit of that would rather just have a set in stone approach to stick to.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

mikemull said:


> But also in the lads defence he paid for something he never got! It's not something I can justify money wise as things are tight for me but from what I read it looks though Scott only wants to train people already in good shape that would be a good advert for him such as Liam or will. I've never seen him take on any fat blokes or bags of bones! And tbh no offence *but he seemed to part ways with rack pretty quick when his comp didn't go how they wanted*. Just my opinion people may disagree.


I was/am off the forums but did have to comment on this. In Scott's defence it was me who decided to part ways with him mate. It got to xmas after the comp and I'd just lost my love for training so it would have been a waste of my money and Scott's time.

I'm back into loving training now and am being advised by someone else who I'm really enjoying working with so for now I'm back to keeping my head down, mouth shut and just training and eating.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> I was/am off the forums but did have to comment on this. In Scott's defence it was me who decided to part ways with him mate. It got to xmas after the comp and I'd just lost my love for training so it would have been a waste of my money and Scott's time.
> 
> I'm back into loving training now and am being advised by someone else who I'm really enjoying working with so for now I'm back to keeping my head down, mouth shut and just training and eating.


This was never aimed as anything bad towards you mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

mikemull said:


> This was never aimed as anything bad towards you mate!


I know mate, was just typing fast as not much time 

I do keep lurking on here just not posting for a while


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> But also in the lads defence he paid for something he never got! It's not something I can justify money wise as things are tight for me but from what I read it looks though Scott only wants to train people already in good shape that would be a good advert for him such as Liam or will. I've never seen him take on any fat blokes or bags of bones! And tbh no offence but he seemed to part ways with rack pretty quick when his comp didn't go how they wanted. Just my opinion people may disagree.


There are several people not happy with Scotts services.

The lad that started the thread you mentioned was a complete tit but at the end of the day he did have a point.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I use JP and have no complaints, if i have a question he answers it the same or the next night.

i thought i knew a good amount about training and nutrition before going with him

......boy was i going wrong


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Breda said:


> Definitely. Not tryin to tarnish scotts rep in anyway but he might be a copy and paste kinda coach unless he's prepping


scott is a really good coach mate.

he understands your body and is not just eat chicken and rice 5 x a day. clever guy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mikemull said:


> But also in the lads defence he paid for something he never got! It's not something I can justify money wise as things are tight for me but from what I read it looks though Scott only wants to train people already in good shape that would be a good advert for him such as Liam or will. I've never seen him take on any fat blokes or bags of bones! And tbh no offence but he seemed to part ways with rack pretty quick when his comp didn't go how they wanted. Just my opinion people may disagree.


he trained me when i was 10 stone and a bag of bones pmsl i could not of been in worse shape


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> scott is a really good coach mate.
> 
> he understands your body and is not just eat chicken and rice 5 x a day. clever guy


You still using him?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mikemull said:


> You still using him?


stopped working with him just after rack. so like jan/feb time.

worked with El Toro off here for a good few months who is a top bloke


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> he trained me when i was 10 stone and a bag of bones pmsl i could not of been in worse shape


I follow a lot of journals and I remember you starting with him, you weren't anywhere near what you make out mate! Don't knock yourself!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I follow a lot of journals and I remember you starting with him, you weren't anywhere near what you make out mate! Don't knock yourself!


ha cheers buddy =-]


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ha cheers buddy =-]


But also if you was that happy you wouldn't have changed to someone else IMO.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mikemull said:


> But also if you was that happy you wouldn't have changed to someone else IMO.


didnt want a coach anymore but then changed my mind lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Milky said:


> Re the one on one training.
> 
> IMO if you have a pretty decent base to begin with and a reasonable training knowledge you can be coached online.
> 
> ...


Youd be surprised mate come play with me and ill make simple tweaks to basic exercises that will blow your mind


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

One thing ill say

I have used the basic starter template for more than one person before now this isnt because im lazy or use a cookie cutter approach but more as its effective and once i get feedback i alter and develop it to more suit the individual

It is difficult to always get enough information to develop bespoke plan from the start its not until you start you can see how people react and gain feedback

Also people will come with the i want to get big approach but once faced with what is required they soon decide its too much and want a softer approach

The main thing is communication if your not happy say so ! A coach can only work on the info you provide them with


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

mikemull said:


> But also in the lads defence he paid for something he never got! It's not something I can justify money wise as things are tight for me but from what I read it looks though Scott only wants to train people already in good shape that would be a good advert for him such as Liam or will. I've never seen him take on any fat blokes or bags of bones! And tbh no offence but he seemed to part ways with rack pretty quick when his comp didn't go how they wanted. Just my opinion people may disagree.


Well he had a good job on when I started my prep lol I'd say this is fat;



To


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Well he had a good job on when I started my prep lol I'd say this is fat;
> 
> View attachment 133547
> 
> ...


did he bulk you to that fat??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> did he bulk you to that fat??


No lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pmsl at that belly Will cracking transformation <3


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> scott is a really good coach mate.
> 
> he understands your body and is not just eat chicken and rice 5 x a day. clever guy


Yea I agree mate wasnt questioning his intelligence and knowledge but his ethics might not be up to par


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Well he had a good job on when I started my prep lol I'd say this is fat;
> 
> View attachment 133547
> 
> ...


Again mate I don't agree, granted you had high bf but you can clearly see potential and a good size underneath. I'm not taking away he got you in condition but you had a good starting point IMO. I've not posted in this to knock anyone or start any arguments but its just my opinion.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> One thing ill say
> 
> I have used the basic starter template for more than one person before now this isnt because im lazy or use a cookie cutter approach but more as its effective and once i get feedback i alter and develop it to more suit the individual
> 
> ...


This is what I'm trying to get around, the efficiency of gathering information about someone's physique and dietary responses over distance communication. So far I've only really helped (to any serious involvement) about half a dozen people face to face, and each one has ended up finding their best diet doing stuff different to the others. Obviously some similarities, but the diets have got less similar as each persons plan has been adapted to their responses - so yeah the start out was fairly similar for each - other than a few obvious differences based on their respective conditions at the start.

What I have in my head though off the back of those experiences is an absolute barrage of questions I want to ask right off the bat about previous diets, perceived food tolerances and food preferences... would also love (ideally, although I know this isn't really practical) to have information like how people respond to fasting glucose tests and a breakdown of their cholesterol too... in my head am trying to get around how other (successful/competent) coaches start things out. My ideal scenario would be to start with a load of accurate info and hit the road already with custom built sneakers on, but I know really that some stuff is only ever gonna be found out through trial and error, so you have to start from a somewhat generic template. I guess the skill of the coach involves a) selecting/creating a decent generic template in the first place, and B) how quick they are to see where and how it needs to be adapted.

The danger with me is I can see myself making it too complex to start with. Am not gonna approach this until I'm happy that it's both involved and personal but also simple enough both for me and the client. I guess it all boils down to communication though, communication both ways.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> did he bulk you to that fat??


Tried finding a proper one lol but they are on old phone, and journal from before comp will be long gone now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> I'm seriously thinking about a coach from October onwards after my holiday.
> 
> I've seen trained by JP on Facebook and been looking through that and very impressed with his knowledge and his client results!
> 
> Fed up of reading different things all the time, and doing a bit of this and a bit of that would rather just have a set in stone approach to stick to.


I lookerd at jp but for the cost you pay him I believe you could chose people on here for far more reasonable prices


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Youd be surprised mate come play with me and ill make simple tweaks to basic exercises that will blow your mind


Can vouch for routines. I'm nearly fcuking crying on some days with bigbear. :screwy:


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I lookerd at jp but for the cost you pay him I believe you could chose people on here for far more reasonable prices


That's my last area of research, pricing. I'm not too sure what I should be paying however think I've seen something like £100

A month which seems reasonable?!?

The reason why I checked him out was down to some great physiques on here that used him and have been more and more impressed the more I have researched him!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dtlv said:


> This is what I'm trying to get around, the efficiency of gathering information about someone's physique and dietary responses over distance communication. So far I've only really helped (to any serious involvement) about half a dozen people face to face, and each one has ended up finding their best diet doing stuff different to the others. Obviously some similarities, but the diets have got less similar as each persons plan has been adapted to their responses - so yeah the start out was fairly similar for each - other than a few obvious differences based on their respective conditions at the start.
> 
> What I have in my head though off the back of those experiences is an absolute barrage of questions I want to ask right off the bat about previous diets, perceived food tolerances and food preferences... would also love (ideally, although I know this isn't really practical) to have information like how people respond to fasting glucose tests and a breakdown of their cholesterol too... in my head am trying to get around how other (successful/competent) coaches start things out. My ideal scenario would be to start with a load of accurate info and hit the road already with custom built sneakers on, but I know really that some stuff is only ever gonna be found out through trial and error, so you have to start from a somewhat generic template. I guess the skill of the coach involves a) selecting/creating a decent generic template in the first place, and B) how quick they are to see where and how it needs to be adapted.
> 
> The danger with me is I can see myself making it too complex to start with. Am not gonna approach this until I'm happy that it's both involved and personal but also simple enough both for me and the client. I guess it all boils down to communication though, communication both ways.


i have a simple but effective questionnaire that gets a good base to the individual who i am going to work with, i use this to create an initial plan from, i openly say this is an initial plan and it will need to be adjusted depending on the way the persons body reacts to the plan.........i do not believe you can gauge everything from a person in an initial consult.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have a simple but effective questionnaire that gets a good base to the individual who i am going to work with, i use this to create an initial plan from, i openly say this is an initial plan and it will need to be adjusted depending on the way the persons body reacts to the plan.........i do not believe you can gauge everything from a person in an initial consult.


Thanks Paul. I guess I'm on the right track then... been working on a questionnaire type thing myself :thumbup1:

I agree there's no way to know straight away. To some questions people might not know the answers anyway - of all the questions I'd want to know the answers to for other people I don't even necessarily know the answers if I was to ask myself those questions.

I'll probably ask your advice on this again at some point later.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> That's my last area of research, pricing. I'm not too sure what I should be paying however think I've seen something like £100
> 
> A month which seems reasonable?!?
> 
> The reason why I checked him out was down to some great physiques on here that used him and have been more and more impressed the more I have researched him!


Type in trained by jp on Google. Got a fb page


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Couple of questions just to gauge opinions.

Once the initial set up has been completed, is it the PT's responsibility to monitor progress on a regular basis or is it down to the client to submit updates as and when they feel the need?

Also do people use Skype / phone calls or is everything usually done via email?

Cheers.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Aslan said:


> Couple of questions just to gauge opinions.
> 
> Once the initial set up has been completed, is it the PT's responsibility to monitor progress on a regular basis or is it down to the client to submit updates as and when they feel the need?
> 
> ...


Both to be honest


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't use a questionnaire personally.

I prefer to have a brief back and forth conversation with the new client and from that I create the initial plan.

From there with weekly and some times daily check-ins I adapt and change the plan until 100% progress is made each and every week.

As far as pre-made programs I have a couple of training ones that I find very effective. But I still end up typing them by hand. One of my clients that works fairly high up in Microsoft made me an excel program that would allow me to make up training programs within a minute or two but I don't use it because I prefer to type and think...

As far as check-ins this is 100% on the clients shoulders I never send emails asking "where is the check-in".

I ask for a weekly check-in along with any questions needed during the week (I don't put a limit on the questions as long as they're relevant to the plan).

If they don't check-in well then they don't....just like if a client cancels a training appointment I don't chase them down but they still get billed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Could anybody coach a borderline alcoholic who works 12 hour mixed shifts with one break and who goes out for meals 3 or 4 times a week? :rolleye:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Could anybody coach a borderline alcoholic who works 12 hour mixed shifts with one break and who goes out for meals 3 or 4 times a week? :rolleye:


If you mean yourself then the answer is no... you are way beyond help, in lots of ways :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Could anybody coach a borderline alcoholic who works 12 hour mixed shifts with one break and who goes out for meals 3 or 4 times a week? :rolleye:


Well yes and no....wouldn't make huge improvements but small ones.

I train in person a gentleman that drinks 1 liter vodka per day smokes 40 **** per day and has had a stroke so only half of his body works.

Even with him we make strength and ever so slight composition changes but obviously it is very slow compared to a health individual!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ConP said:


> Well yes and no....wouldn't make huge improvements but small ones.
> 
> I train in person a gentleman that drinks 1 liter vodka per day smokes 40 **** per day and has had a stroke so only half of his body works.
> 
> Even with him we make strength and ever so slight composition changes but obviously it is very slow compared to a health individual!


WOW thats some obstacles to face, that cant be easy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> If you mean yourself then the answer is no... you are way beyond help, in lots of ways :lol:


They should of put me down years ago lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> They should of put me down years ago lol


LOL, that's how I see myself sometimes.... just waiting for uncle Jed to take me behind the barn with his twelve gauge, while telling a tearful little Billy it's the kindest thing to do :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

zak007 said:


> I had a coach on this forum
> 
> paid 50 per month so was fairly priced
> 
> ...


to update this the coach was dutch scott

paid him another 50 for a 1 month diet - diet was 8 days late and not similar to one I had asked him to send before

then told him I wanted refunded, and instead decided to do 1 month cut after ramadan which it was for first and then I said i would use after as 8 days had already passed when I had recieved diet and training plan after i said i would do training plan after there was no response typical as it seems scott only emails when he feels like it

So after this I contacted him again to start training 3 emails and a facebook message no reply even when facebook had shown him as being on and read the message So i then asked about refund to which he declined and said he cannot give as diet and training were provided which I agreed was fair but was 8 days late and diet and training would change week by week most likely and a part refund should be issued he said he would contact his partner I told him I paid him not his partner and now he has objected to refund

so if your to choose a PT do be wise with one who doesnt have too many clients and cant be assed replying when you email him, I did have good results but communication was the biggest problem and was present right through from start to finish


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zak007 said:


> to update this the coach was dutch scott
> 
> paid him another 50 for a 1 month diet - diet was 8 days late and not similar to one I had asked him to send before
> 
> ...


My question to you is this:

How did you manage to decode his atrocious spelling and grammar in the emails he sent you?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> Initially I was in two minds to write anything on here but after reading your post it seems I`m not the only one who`s had a similar experience with Dutch Scott.
> 
> Last year I paid him upfront in good faith only to be ignored and replied to when he felt like it. Reluctantly, Scott did refund me but that was only because I pushed for it.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to post anything either as I'm not really one to bash other people but I feel quite hard done by seeing as I spent over 6 months easily being coached by him and spelt several hundred pounds I did make gains but during my cycle at week 8 when the gains stopped there was nothing he could do and just seemed to if owe and said trained harder when I was training as hard as I could but at least thought he would change diet significantly

At least your lucky to have been refunded he seemed to have quite an entourage following him here when he started coaching

Yes he does have the knowledge and you have summed it up perfectly for me and the rest of uk-' unless you are part

Of his inner circle you aren't given 100% attention

I have definitely learned now and will not be using his services nor recommending them to anyone!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mish said:


> My question to you is this:
> 
> How did you manage to decode his atrocious spelling and grammar in the emails he sent you?


Pmsl!! :tongue:

He would always email using weird grammar words your everyday guy doesn't use to maybe come across somewhat of a smarty pants

It always left me confused and wondering why not just use plain and simple every day English instead of having to use big fancy words

For some emails i would have to email back several times before getting them in layman terms due to his grammar and spelling!

Well you know what

NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zak007 said:


> Pmsl!! :tongue:
> 
> He would always email using weird grammar words your everyday guy doesn't use to maybe come across somewhat of a smarty pants
> 
> ...


You would think with all the reading he does of various training methods, biological processes and medical abstracts he would of grasped even the most basic understanding of written english.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mish said:


> You would think with all the reading he does of various training methods, biological processes and medical abstracts he would of grasped even the most basic understanding of written english.


exactly we dont all speak "enwish" or whatever he speaks lol

anyways onto something more interesting hahaha

no time to reply to clients but time to make youtube videos!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

zak007 said:


> exactly we dont all speak "enwish" or whatever he speaks lol
> 
> anyways onto something more interesting hahaha
> 
> no time to reply to clients but time to make youtube videos!


f*ck me no wonder he is busy! He has 70k followers on twitter! aha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

His last 2 youtube videos have just been rants lol. Definatly get the feeling he is on the up and soon will only be coaching celebs and pro athletes.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Similar situation myself with Dutch Scott. Wasn't going to name names but as its all out there now the fcuk it!

Lack of communication, no diet updates, no training updates.

I agree with what has been said before about being n his inner circle etc.

Waste of money and wouldn't recommend his services to anyone.

I did ask for a refund of half my initial 200 quid fee and it was refused. He said the 200 quid i paid was for the initial diet and training plan an not for 4 months of updates. I asked what would I have got for the 80 quid, 1 month fee??........... Half a fcuking diet plan?????

Not had a reply since that last email. Funny that.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> f*ck me no wonder he is busy! He has 70k followers on twitter! aha


fcuking hell the bbc show did him great!



jon-kent said:


> His last 2 youtube videos have just been rants lol. Definatly get the feeling he is on the up and soon will only be coaching celebs and pro athletes.


im sure he will do well as he does talk a good game and gets results with clients



Aslan said:


> Similar situation myself with Dutch Scott. Wasn't going to name names but as its all out there now the fcuk it!
> 
> Lack of communication, no diet updates, no training updates.
> 
> ...


im sure theirs plenty more! i posted this late on a friday when most members arent active on the forum

seems he only replies when taking money

if I really wanted to kick up a fuss and had been more hard done by I would take to his facebook twitter and youtube!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zak007 said:


> exactly we dont all speak "enwish" or whatever he speaks lol
> 
> anyways onto something more interesting hahaha
> 
> no time to reply to clients but time to make youtube videos!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> exactly we dont all speak "enwish" or whatever he speaks lol
> 
> anyways onto something more interesting hahaha
> 
> no time to reply to clients but time to make youtube videos!


Is that Dutch Scott? He reminds me of that chap from V


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol if you think that's bad he had clients at my gym would forget or not bother to turn up then say he didn't have a session booked. They used to show me his texts stating the time and day lol

Oh and he used to tell people he owned my gym.

This is true. He's a class one bull sh!tter. Everyone in Bristol knows it.

He's a nice guy to talk to just can't help lying.

He also used to tell people he owned the house that he rented a room in off my business partner. That's the one in the bbc documentary. Lol

Got loads more stories but not enough time to type it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol if you think that's bad he had clients at my gym would forget or not bother to turn up then say he didn't have a session booked. They used to show me his texts stating the time and day lol
> 
> Oh and he used to tell people he owned my gym.
> 
> ...


do you do online diet/nutrition coaching?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

zack amin said:


> do you do online diet/nutrition coaching?


Unfortunately I don't mate. I have clients at the gym around 7-8 regular that keeps me busy for half my week and the other half is running the gym and planning world domination.

I simply wouldn't have the time to do online work as well so not fair to take on such clients.

I have had to close my books on PT for the same reason. It's not fair or sensible to comprise existing business in an attempt to over stretch to take on new business.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Unfortunately I don't mate. I have clients at the gym around 7-8 regular that keeps me busy for half my week and the other half is running the gym and planning world domination.
> 
> I simply wouldn't have the time to do online work as well so not fair to take on such clients.
> 
> I have had to close my books on PT for the same reason. It's not fair or sensible to comprise existing business in an attempt to over stretch to take on new business.


if you ever give up or fail in your plans for world domination, I could do with a coach lol, emailed pscarb see if he can meet my awkward schedules and goals. @dtlv isn't starting yet but would love to work with him


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Out of interest who does use a good coach here? Would be interested in getting one


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

zack amin said:


> if you ever give up or fail in your plans for world domination, I could do with a coach lol, emailed pscarb see if he can meet my awkward schedules and goals. @dtlv isn't starting yet but would love to work with him


Both good guys. Plus a few others on here previously mentioned. Con I've known for years online and met once  knowledgable guy for sure.

I work better face to face with clients.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think the main thing with a coach is that he should be able to answer any questions clearly and have a real goal for you to achieve.

Also if advice on dieting is to eat like a concentration camp victim then that's NOT the right way or the healthy way. I've seen so many idiots advise stupidly low calories. Such a practice only suppresses your immune system long term.

Normal static calorie consumption on average is between 60-90 calories per hour dependant on body type. That's minimum 1300 calories a day on a typical male. Throw in training and cardio plus daily work and you're in a complete deficiency if you eat sub 1000 long term.

Also if your coach sells you gear. Do some of your own research to check you aren't being ripped off. One PT I know well lost a client because he was charging him enough on GH to make over £200 profit on each box. Plus all the ancillaries. Not very good ethical or moral behaviour.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Lol if you think that's bad he had clients at my gym would forget or not bother to turn up then say he didn't have a session booked. They used to show me his texts stating the time and day lol
> 
> Oh and he used to tell people he owned my gym.
> 
> ...


I always got the impression he had a stake in your gym the way he used to mention it in his posts.

You not mates with him?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

scott sounds like a pr!ck


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

How can anyone take someone who has been mentored by Scott Alexander seriously


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch said:


> I always got the impression he had a stake in your gym the way he used to mention it in his posts.
> 
> You not mates with him?


Like I said and I'm sure others will say. He's a friendly nice guy but just can't help 'exaggerating' the truth which is unfortunately his detriment in some aspects.

He does have a lot of knowledge but contradicts himself a lot.

And he has had good results with some people.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Both good guys. Plus a few others on here previously mentioned. Con I've known for years online and met once  knowledgable guy for sure.
> 
> I work better face to face with clients.


just dropped con an email to, my goals are and schedule are compromising so would be nice just to see who can match, thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mr_Socko said:


> How can anyone take someone who has been mentored by Scott Alexander seriously


There was a thread a while back where he slated liquid diets (I actually totally agree) he pretty much said anyone who advocates them is an idiot.

So I linked to Scott As fight line diet which was all liquids.

Problem is when you post on the net it's there for the trolling. 

Recently Scott also said he works for Sport Wales as an elite performance coach. He doesn't. Well not according to their website and a mutual friend who knows the guy that runs it lol

I'm still waiting on the thesis that Scott was writing for Cardiff university to be published.

And waiting to see the movie where he plays a posh bodyguard.

it's become an excellent game of the mods to troll his posting for 'mistakes'



All good fun. He will admit himself I'm sure that self marketing is all about exaggeration.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I used Scott for a while. I did get results but felt the same as already mentioned by other people, if you weren't in his inner circle you didn't matter. I also hated the communication from him. Most of his replies were half a55ed. I think he had too many clients and was more interested in chasing his high profile career on the back of that BBC documentary.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Got to say been with Dave (Therealbigbear) now for a couple of months and the progress is great. He is a no nonsense guy and if you aren't prepared to work it won't happen for you but when you put that effort in progress is leaps and bounds almost daily changes.

We had a lot of work to do with my dodgy shoulder that bothered me for nearly a year before Dave. And now I can train 90% of things with no problems at all. It's all about the mind. Best money I ever spent


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

zack amin said:


> just dropped con an email to, my goals are and schedule are compromising so would be nice just to see who can match, thanks


I'm with @ConP zack,absolutely no problem recommending at all. I'm genuinely in the best shape I've ever been because of con,I think I'm 9 or 10 weeks in and will renew for 12 more


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol biggest problem I'd have is decidi g who to choose...thogh am Interested to see what @dtlv has planned with his glucose monitoring...I've just been offered a free upgrade for mine, need to do some re testing......

Poor bastard would have to deal with me travelli g and staying in hotels a lot and my utter hatred of typical bodybuilding diet foods :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahha fcuking brilliant :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Sambuca that didn't turn out as planned did it?


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol if you think that's bad he had clients at my gym would forget or not bother to turn up then say he didn't have a session booked. They used to show me his texts stating the time and day lol
> 
> Oh and he used to tell people he owned my gym.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've heard a lot about this bbc documentary, just out of interest whats it called?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

MA1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've heard a lot about this bbc documentary, just out of interest whats it called?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00yllmv


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

MA1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've heard a lot about this bbc documentary, just out of interest whats it called?


Here is a link to it mate. I'm fairly sure you can download a torrent copy of it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Secret_Life_of_Walter_Mitty


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahahahahahahha fcuking brilliant :lol:
> 
> View attachment 134127


this is classic Scott......

Guys remember when you approach a coach to at least give some details of your goals and make them realistic, the amount of PM's and emails I get with just......."what do you offer" or words like that, I am never going to reply to PM's like that.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is classic Scott......
> 
> Guys remember when you approach a coach to at least give some details of your goals and make them realistic, the amount of PM's and emails I get with just......."what do you offer" or words like that, I am never going to reply to PM's like that.


Anyway mate what sort of stuff do you offer ? :lol: haha. You ever worked with any mma guys mate ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> Anyway mate what sort of stuff do you offer ? :lol: haha. You ever worked with any mma guys mate ?


No mate, I have worked with guys who do mma but not specifically, there will be very few who have (actually have not just say they do)

But diet is diet and training is training the thing that changes from one person to another is goal and metabolism........what is your goal? Stronger, fitter, leaner, bigger??


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> No mate, I have worked with guys who do mma but not specifically, there will be very few who have (actually have not just say they do)
> 
> But diet is diet and training is training the thing that changes from one person to another is goal and metabolism........what is your goal? Stronger, fitter, leaner, bigger??


Are you taking on new clients at the moment paul?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No mate, I have worked with guys who do mma but not specifically, there will be very few who have (actually have not just say they do)
> 
> But diet is diet and training is training the thing that changes from one person to another is goal and metabolism........what is your goal? Stronger, fitter, leaner, bigger??


Haha yeah ! Goals are prob all of them except getting bigger mate (just stronger,fitter,leaner lol)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> This is what I'm trying to get around, the efficiency of gathering information about someone's physique and dietary responses over distance communication. So far I've only really helped (to any serious involvement) about half a dozen people face to face, and each one has ended up finding their best diet doing stuff different to the others. Obviously some similarities, but the diets have got less similar as each persons plan has been adapted to their responses - so yeah the start out was fairly similar for each - other than a few obvious differences based on their respective conditions at the start.
> 
> What I have in my head though off the back of those experiences is an absolute barrage of questions I want to ask right off the bat about previous diets, perceived food tolerances and food preferences... would also love (ideally, although I know this isn't really practical) to have information like how people respond to fasting glucose tests and a breakdown of their cholesterol too... in my head am trying to get around how other (successful/competent) coaches start things out. My ideal scenario would be to start with a load of accurate info and hit the road already with custom built sneakers on, but I know really that some stuff is only ever gonna be found out through trial and error, so you have to start from a somewhat generic template. I guess the skill of the coach involves a) selecting/creating a decent generic template in the first place, and B) how quick they are to see where and how it needs to be adapted.
> 
> The danger with me is I can see myself making it too complex to start with. Am not gonna approach this until I'm happy that it's both involved and personal but also simple enough both for me and the client. I guess it all boils down to communication though, communication both ways.


In to be guinea pig but not in a sexual way this time FFS!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

After reading this I'm glad I never took Scott up on his offer for online coaching to be honest


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> Anyway mate what sort of stuff do you offer ? :lol: haha. You ever worked with any mma guys mate ?


Jon, have you spoken with Darren Sherlock? He was a competitive BB and also loves his martial arts.

I havn't spoken to Daz in a looong time, but he is a really sound guy and has a lot of knowledge in your field.

https://twitter.com/SalfordMMA


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

@MutantX...join the queue


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Beklet said:


> @MutantX...join the queue


That I'm in the front of so you can get your ass in line n all


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a coach. Has anyone got dutch scott's contact details?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Lol if you think that's bad he had clients at my gym would forget or not bother to turn up then say he didn't have a session booked. They used to show me his texts stating the time and day lol
> 
> Oh and he used to tell people he owned my gym.
> 
> ...


I wonder if DutchScott will come and give his side of the story.



Tinytom said:


> Unfortunately I don't mate. I have clients at the gym around 7-8 regular that keeps me busy for half my week and the other half is running the gym and planning world domination.
> 
> I simply wouldn't have the time to do online work as well so not fair to take on such clients.
> 
> I have had to close my books on PT for the same reason. It's not fair or sensible to comprise existing business in an attempt to over stretch to take on new business.


Business must be doing very well, congratulations. 

For those searching, if I was looking for an online coach and the main ones on here weren't available, I would try @Britbb. He is a member on here but rarely comes on here. Based in London.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Jon, have you spoken with Darren Sherlock? He was a competitive BB and also loves his martial arts.
> 
> I havn't spoken to Daz in a looong time, but he is a really sound guy and has a lot of knowledge in your field.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SalfordMMA


Cheers mate ! Will give him a shout !


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

To join in on the Scott stuff, he obv knows his stuff but has put the odd sarcy comment on here which just makes me think what a c0ck lol.

When he told me Id be stupid taking more than 250g max protein a day 4 my size in an open post to put me down, I stopped listening

JP has me on 480 train day 420 non train..

Lol at Tinytoms story about the lies, he doesn't need to lie he clearly has a great life as is


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah money well spent for me too. Didn't have a clue about lifting weights last year and couldn't have done it without a personal trainer. Just finished with him but mainly because I am spending too much money. Its all very well looking at video's online but it doesn't compare with someone telling you to push yourself etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TommyFire said:


> Are you taking on new clients at the moment paul?


I am but I am just very selective as it is not about the money it is about the results and I have found some just do not have it in them to put the hard work in........so turns out to be a waste of my time and there money.



jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! Goals are prob all of them except getting bigger mate (just stronger,fitter,leaner lol)


Yea I thought so mate, I would look for a grounded coach with a good rep rather than one that specialises with mma as I think you will be looking for a long time....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Breda said:


> That I'm in the front of so you can get your ass in line n all


Ha...you can't get past my fat ass as it takes up half the line :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dt36 said:


> Jon, have you spoken with Darren Sherlock? He was a competitive BB and also loves his martial arts.
> 
> I havn't spoken to Daz in a looong time, but he is a really sound guy and has a lot of knowledge in your field.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SalfordMMA


dale I forgot about Darren, yes he would be my choice now thinking of it although not sure he coaches online, he is one hell of a MMA trainer though and a great guy.......


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I edited a post several pages back to bump this


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I am but I am just very selective as it is not about the money it is about the results and I have found some just do not have it in them to put the hard work in........so turns out to be a waste of my time and there money.


I've PM'd you mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ha...you can't get past my fat ass as it takes up half the line :lol:


Oh really?!?! In that case I'll let you go in front as I'm a gentleman and so I can stand behind you and perv


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I worked with Scott for a few months, pretty much started around this time last year until 10th November 2012 when i went away for 5 months abroad....I had a goal that i wanted to hit and he got me there, though i did work extremely hard for it...which you have to do with anything i guess....but like many on here i found communication was a big problem...mainly the lack of it and adjustments as we progressed and also near the end it was mainly one line replys to a substantial emails etc

Scott is great at motivating you, with all the Alpha stuff but for me in the end i got fed up of all the Alpha nonsense, at the time a lot of guy on here were being coached by him...so many threads on Alpha this Alpha that....i never had an "Alpha" journal as i couldnt be a55ed with that cr4p...no discredit to the guys who did have journals, but thats just me...i worked in the back and kept my head down.

Scott is probably too busy doing the multitude if things be says he does to have time to give to his clients, or all of them, that its not fair that he takes people on....but i guess the money matters...also a lot of the cr4p coaches, i have had my fair share, always give the sales speech "i have a few places left but you better be quick" etc but not all that use that line a cr4p though! Just that i hvae found the ones that push for sales are ones found wanting.

But he gets people results, well not all, and if your happy with his service then thats what matters....I was happy that i dropped the weight i wanted and went of on holiday lighter than i had ever been in 8 years, so at the time it was great for me, bar the communication issue, but on reflection I found that the weight that i did lose was not entirely fat and i did lose a big % of muscle...i was on a lot of stims and a very low cal diet, so my body literally burnt its self up i think.

Would i recommend him? Yeah if there is no other coach availble, the reason why i went to him was my current coach was doing prep for a comp and wasnt taking on new clients, but if there are others avaialbe then do your research before hand.

Also, just because a coach gets a client results, doesnt exactly mean your going to get results too or get on with them....the 1st two coaches i used were the worst, one of them highly recommended by people in this thread, so goes to show its not exactly straight forwards as get a coach thats highly recommended and YOU WILL get results, its far from it.

My current coach is great, as we are getting results and getting them in the healthiest possible way....low stims/aas and lots of nutritious food...also communication is not a problem, and is a well respect person in the BB community and a seasoned veteran [no offence coach!] so he knows what he is doing without any BS that my other coaches gave. I think we have been working together for 4 months or so and in that time, so many people, some i havent seen for a year, have been saying how good i look..which is great to hear but the funny thing is we are not even anywhere near the intended goal set out...so i dont know what its going to be like when we hit that, but its great to have that as a motivation and for my coach to make adjustments as we go along, which he does nearly on a weekly basis as I'm a moany b4astard :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Yea I thought so mate, I would look for a grounded coach with a good rep rather than one that specialises with mma as I think you will be looking for a long time....


Are you grounded mate ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I worked with Scott for a few months, pretty much started around this time last year until 10th November 2012 when i went away for 5 months abroad....I had a goal that i wanted to hit and he got me there, though i did work extremely hard for it...which you have to do with anything i guess....but like many on here i found communication was a big problem...mainly the lack of it and adjustments as we progressed and also near the end it was mainly one line replys to a substantial emails etc
> 
> Scott is great at motivating you, with all the Alpha stuff but for me in the end i got fed up of all the Alpha nonsense, at the time a lot of guy on here were being coached by him...so many threads on Alpha this Alpha that....i never had an "Alpha" journal as i couldnt be a55ed with that cr4p...no discredit to the guys who did have journals, but thats just me...i worked in the back and kept my head down.
> 
> ...


Come on mate you lot cant name the bad experiances but keep the names of the good ones to yourself ! Whos your coach ? Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> Are you grounded mate ?


i am when i p1ss the wife off


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

how does a coach ect work? just meet up once per week for judgings?

change diet weekly? does it go as far as writing workouts for you ect?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> how does a coach ect work? just meet up once per week for judgings?
> 
> change diet weekly? does it go as far as writing workouts for you ect?


Dave (therealbigbear) wrote me a Very detailed workout and you could tell a lot of though went in to it. Also a diet plan. Stays in regular contact and always gets back to you fast if you have any queeries. Only been with a few weeks but happy so far


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

gonna have a session with a PT tomorrow since our gym gives a free 1 when u join and will see how it goes. tbh i often train with 2 trainers from my gym and they do have valuable knowledge and have definitely benefited by training with them.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but is there a 'ballpark' amount that a coach would cost, per week or per month? I'd love to have a coach, but I don't want to waste anyone's time if I can't afford it.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Dave (therealbigbear) wrote me a Very detailed workout and you could tell a lot of though went in to it. Also a diet plan. Stays in regular contact and always gets back to you fast if you have any queeries. Only been with a few weeks but happy so far


The above also applies to solidcecil, been with him for about 7 weeks and been more than impressed with him. I have emailed loads and always replied that day.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Coaching is included with the membership fee at my new gym. Small (8 at the very most) group sessions. Small tweaks have already seen improvement


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> Come on mate you lot cant name the bad experiances but keep the names of the good ones to yourself ! Whos your coach ? Lol


Didnt want to name him mate, as i didnt want other coaches and people on here thinking i was posting to drum him business, which is not the case as the guy could log off from here and he would still have his books full no problems.

My coach is Pscarbs, @Milky recommended Paul to me and badgered him to take me on as i really wanted to work with him but Paul is busy and very selective...so got to thank the Milkman, best move i made tbh

It took me a 1 year of waiting to be able to work with Paul! but its worth the weight in muscle :thumb: , tbh i wish when i 1st stepped into a gym i had a coach....i would be so far ahead now!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think your signature under your pic tells us who you are with!! Glad its going well with him. Met him at bodypower and such a nice down to earth chap. Love his articles in beef.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Trouble with this is there is no definitive answer as results are not only dependent on the coach but also on how well the trainee listens and absorbs the info. I would love to try it personally but don't think I could justify the outlay. That said I have absolutely no concept of the cost of this type of thing.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm impressed how much seemingly can be done over the internet. Do you have to film videos of the lifts and send them? You'd have to self-diagnose issues with your lifts otherwise eh?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but is there a 'ballpark' amount that a coach would cost, per week or per month? I'd love to have a coach, but I don't want to waste anyone's time if I can't afford it.


i wouldn't mind knowing a ballpark figure..don't want to pester anyone tho.??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Andrewgenic said:


> Trouble with this is there is no definitive answer as results are not only dependent on the coach but *also on how well the trainee listens and absorbs the info.* I would love to try it personally but don't think I could justify the outlay. That said I have absolutely no concept of the cost of this type of thing.


This is paramount, you can get the most detailed plan but if you do not train hard or understand the plan it is a waste......

A good coach will give you advice on all aspects of training including

Detailed training plan

Diet

Supplements

Cardio

Gear/peptide cycle design

This in my opinion has to happen because they all effect the results of the overall plan, don't expect huge gains straight away as it won't happen, to be fair most of those that I coach lose weight in the first few weeks even on more calories.

If you are going to use a coach then make sure you can use one for a good amount of time and are prepared to follow a strict plan to the letter to get your monies worth otherwise it is a waste no matter who it is with........

You would be looking to pay anything from £30 - £100 per month for monthly coaching and any where between £300-£1000 for a 16-20 week comp prep diet (much more detailed and more contact, or should be)

We are looking for private sections for authorised coaches to use on the site so that members can be confident that they will not be ripped off and have guys who can get the job done.........hopefully this will happen soon.....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> This is paramount, you can get the most detailed plan but if you do not train hard or understand the plan it is a waste......
> 
> A good coach will give you advice on all aspects of training including
> 
> ...


This is all very important, great points.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you touch on a very valid point @Pscarb,do expect to be in it for the long haul. Don't expect to look like mr Olympia after a 12 week plan when the first 3 or 4 weeks is the coach working out how your body works and the customer feeling his way with the diet and training.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

luther1 said:


> I think you touch on a very valid point @Pscarb,do expect to be in it for the long haul. Don't expect to look like mr Olympia after a 12 week plan when the first 3 or 4 weeks is the coach working out how your body works and the customer feeling his way with the diet and training.


Agree mate and you have to stick with something for a reasonable amount of time to see effect to then be able to make the right changes.

Looking good btw dude, impressive changes in short time with con.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> This is paramount, you can get the most detailed plan but if you do not train hard or understand the plan it is a waste......
> 
> A good coach will give you advice on all aspects of training including
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Paul


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dagman72 said:


> I think your signature under your pic tells us who you are with!! Glad its going well with him. Met him at bodypower and such a nice down to earth chap. Love his articles in beef.


 :lol: forgot that was even there mate! Just a friendly dig at other coahces/teams....this time last year it was all about being Alpha...now its "Shut the fvck up you cvnt and workout hard" - Pauls a no nonsense coach :innocent:

Yeah i'm slowly finding what works for me, only thing is my injuries are holding me back...but Paul is doing his best to work around them.....he must sit down at times and say "damn that guys a fcking complaining Barsteward" :laugh:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> :lol: forgot that was even there mate! Just a friendly dig at other coahces/teams....this time last year it was all about being Alpha...now its "Shut the fvck up you cvnt and workout hard" - Pauls a no nonsense coach :innocent:
> 
> Yeah i'm slowly finding what works for me, only thing is my injuries are holding me back...but Paul is doing his best to work around them.....he must sit down at times and say "damn that guys a fcking complaining Barsteward" :laugh:


Wish you all the best with injuries, your in safe hands with paul.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

I wouldn't now as years of trial and error in the gym/kitchen I have learnt what does and doesnt work...but back when I got started? Yeah, I probably should have, as i wasted a lot of time/money and energy doing things wrong. You can find pretty much everything you need to know about training diet and 'supplementation' online if you look hard enough, but filtering out the good and bad advice can be troublesome.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I was not going to post for fear of bombardment but I coach people for free. Yes free. But only people whom I pick and know they are committed and want to achieve something very specific. Mostly I prep athletes getting ready for completion and I have prepped many successful athletes and rarely have I prepped someone who did not place or achieve what we set out to do.

However, and this bit is important to understand- it is important to find the right coach for your goals needs and motivational style. I personally am happy to get a diet and a quick chat every few weeks, but many clients prefer training sessions and one to one sessions.

So one coach who may be good for one guy might be bad for another.

I am fortunate to know most of the guys on here who prep. Some prepped me, some I prepped, some trained in my gym and others I know through here. I won't say who I think is best but I will say they are all very different and you should choose carefully. Price should not be an indicator either as like I said I do it for free and would be happy to put my knowledge against most.

A good coach WILL help you massively a bad one may cost you dearly.


----------



## terryhogan (Aug 19, 2013)

cas said:


> I might be cheeky and drop that in as a joke and see how he takes it lol


As long as his name doesnt start with Purple and end in Aki


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I wonder if DutchScott will come and give his side of the story.


I highly doubt Scott will come here and try to defend his actions, considering the fast majority of his former clients have had the same grievances.

It's weird, it's like the Alpha Team got hit by the plague and the fast majority decided to jump ship...this time last year everyone wanted to be an Alpha right?

I think even Rack left and is being trained by someone else? Only Bad Alan and Liam, from the new sign ups last year, are still with Scott I think?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I highly doubt Scott will come here and try to defend his actions, considering the fast majority of his former clients have had the same grievances.
> 
> It's weird, it's like the Alpha Team got hit by the plague and the fast majority decided to jump ship...this time last year everyone wanted to be an Alpha right?
> 
> I think even Rack left and is being trained by someone else? Only Bad Alan and Liam, from the new sign ups last year, are still with Scott I think?


I think Scott's downfall started when took in scooby and his alter ego


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I highly doubt Scott will come here and try to defend his actions, considering the fast majority of his former clients have had the same grievances.
> 
> It's weird, it's like the Alpha Team got hit by the plague and the fast majority decided to jump ship...this time last year everyone wanted to be an Alpha right?
> 
> I think even Rack left and is being trained by someone else? Only Bad Alan and Liam, from the new sign ups last year, are still with Scott I think?


I see that Scott doesn't work well with everyone and has maybe taken on more than he should before, however bashing on about this when everything has been said and he doesn't frequent here anymore is pointless and negative. I have no fault of his services personally I've always been taken care of constantly. Guess I'm special or just suck a good d1ck 

Two points though;

*vast majority not fast

*you personally know of probably about 1% of people he's ever worked with so vast maybe a poor descriptor


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> I see that Scott doesn't work well with everyone and has maybe taken on more than he should before, however bashing on about this when everything has been said and he doesn't frequent here anymore is pointless and negative. I have no fault of his services personally I've always been taken care of constantly. Guess I'm special or just suck a good d1ck
> 
> Two points though;
> 
> ...


I type vast mate, my iPhone auto corrected it to fast, I noticed the mistake after I posted.

True I probably know of 1% of people that he has worked with, because Scott has so many clients!

But if you were to read my post it was in reply to another members question if he thought Scott would come and defend himself, my reply was why I thought he won't....hardly bashing on about it. If you read my 1st post in this thread you would have read that aside from lack of communication, Scott was a good coach; he helped me achieve the goal we set out.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I type vast mate, my iPhone auto corrected it to fast, I noticed the mistake after I posted.
> 
> True I probably know of 1% of people that he has worked with, because Scott has so many clients!
> 
> But if you were to read my post it was in reply to another members question if he thought Scott would come and defend himself, my reply was why I thought he won't....hardly bashing on about it. If you read my 1st post in this thread you would have read that aside from lack of communication, Scott was a good coach; he helped me achieve the goal we set out.


Scott doesn't need to come back, he still has his hypnotized bum sniffers to do the dirty work for him :laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I type vast mate, my iPhone auto corrected it to fast, I noticed the mistake after I posted.
> 
> True I probably know of 1% of people that he has worked with, because Scott has so many clients!
> 
> But if you were to read my post it was in reply to another members question if he thought Scott would come and defend himself, my reply was why I thought he won't....hardly bashing on about it. If you read my 1st post in this thread you would have read that aside from lack of communication, Scott was a good coach; he helped me achieve the goal we set out.


Fair play mate, I think this whole thread has been side tracked from the reason it was started by Milky in the first place tbh. And his opening statement of name mentioning/outing has been completely ignored lol.

Scott's communication is/can be sub par, I think alot of coaching online is finding someone who your personality it's well with. I research most elements of my plans myself to educate myself on the reasoning behind certain things I'm told to do, Scott is not one to spoon feed information and his reasons he says to do things. This is no problem for me however I know other coaches who explain fully beforehand there reasoning behind changes they make.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

This all takes me back to my point a coach is still only as good as your own personal execution of a plan.. There are great coaches on here and there are poor executors on here. Scott obviosly knew his atuff look at what he achieved with rac and alan and liam but that didnt make him greater than other coaches. It made him good and made rack. Alan and liam great executors to the plan.. So hats off to them guys.. If people hire a coach. Spend a good 6 months with that coach execting that plan religiously then most will achieve great reaults. If you dont execute your wasting your money. And a great coach will know after 2 months if your not fully putting the effort in thats when a good coach will still take ya money and let you carry on half assed a great coach will make you work it or tell you your wasting your money. Simple as that ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

And in any of this its a two way thing. Every coach is there to help and thri e on seeing us get results. You put effort in it makes you get results and makes coach happy to help. So brings them on more towards you aswell.. Help me to help you springs to mind...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> And in any of this its a two way thing. Every coach is there to help and thri e on seeing us get results. You put effort in it makes you get results and makes coach happy to help. So brings them on more towards you aswell.. Help me to help you springs to mind...


Two of the most impartial quality posts I've read mate.

Alot of people (especially when the goal is size gain) will not see immediate changes mirror wise and think its not working then start maybe tweaking and doing different things.

Most every big guy I've seen has been in the gym years (bar genetic anomalies) and put in consistent work for those years in the kitchen and the gym.

Biggest point as Paul and yourself say is finding someone who fits how you want to be coached. I like learning and more than happy to recieve plan and follow it then ask when things need changing, others may need a babysitter.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I wonder if DutchScott will come and give his side of the story.
> 
> Business must be doing very well, congratulations.
> 
> For those searching, if I was looking for an online coach and the main ones on here weren't available, I would try @Britbb. He is a member on here but rarely comes on here. Based in London.


Thanks a lot for the mention mate  That's very kind of you.

Yes I train people, although I am also very busy. I don't like to do more than 20 hours per week as it is hard with my current transport to and from work. However if the person is serious enough then I will try to fit them in.

There are not that many trainers in London who have won UKBFF titles at intermediate and weight category level, as well as independent shows as well. I like to let my reputation speak for itself. But I do not offer online services. I only do one to one coaching if someone actually books sessions with me. So sometimes the cost is more expensive, but then I tend to train people who work in the city/west-end and for them it is a very good price for a one to one personal trainer.

I will say there are a few very good guys on here who do offer online coaching. They might be fully booked up as well, but I can recommend PScarb (don't know how to do the actual link to his name) but he coached me for contest about 4-5 years ago and I am not ashamed to say that I learned from him. I believe I have gone on to find what works for my body better (and then apply to others as well), but these are just more advanced things that come from experience. Had it not been for Paul's logical methodical way of prepping me back in 2009 for contest, then I would not have explored these avenues further for myself to find out what works better for me. I learnt from Paul and he is a very good choice of coach, especially for someone doing their first show.

So for online coaching, I can recommend Paul as definitely worthwhile. Contrary to his reputation on here he is actually easy to get on with


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> And in any of this its a two way thing. Every coach is there to help and thri e on seeing us get results. You put effort in it makes you get results and makes coach happy to help. So brings them on more towards you aswell.. Help me to help you springs to mind...


And this is the thing, if you ignore whats your being told then who is benefitting ?

Ok your coach is still getting paid but l am damn sure they get more satisfaction from turning you into something you werent into a class athlete than they do from the pittance of money they recieve.

It also reflects on the coach if you dont achieve anything.

But l stand on, l defy anyone not to see results from using a good coach.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> And this is the thing, if you ignore whats your being told then who is benefitting ?
> 
> Ok your coach is still getting paid but l am damn sure they get more satisfaction from turning you into something you werent into a class athlete than they do from the pittance of money they recieve.
> 
> ...


I hope your typing that stood but naked around a pool mate lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I hope your typing that stood but naked around a pool mate lol


Mate dont even fu*king go there.

I am riddled wth flu, wife is ill with woman issues and l am SOOOOOOOOO glad l have near killed myself with work for this fu*king holiday !!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate dont even fu*king go there.
> 
> I am riddled wth flu, wife is ill with woman issues and l am SOOOOOOOOO glad l have near killed myself with work for this fu*king holiday !!


Lol plenty of fluids mate, the sun will sort you right out, working all them hours catches up with you tho I'm ggonna have the same problem with my Mrs, already bracing myself lol, get some ibuprofen down you Big man, plenty water and enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Lol plenty of fluids mate, the sun will sort you right out, working all them hours catches up with you tho I'm ggonna have the same problem with my Mrs, already bracing myself lol, get some ibuprofen down you Big man, plenty water and enjoy it:thumb:


On antibiotics, nurofen and some wierd throat spray.

One thing about being over here, the medicines are awesome.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> On antibiotics, nurofen and some wierd throat spray.
> 
> One thing about being over here, the medicines are awesome.


Grab some gear while your in the pharmacy lol, sweat it out. Milkster, all the best


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> On antibiotics, nurofen and some wierd throat spray.
> 
> One thing about being over here, the medicines are awesome.


both me n my missus were really ill on holiday. Missus had to go hospital lol. Think its they way we live our lives over here balls to the wall 24/7 stop and we just crash 

get well mate and enjoy what you can!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Finding a decent coach has been the Bain of my life the last 3 months! The gyms are just full of little fast track course types, and although I had a couple approach me on here it feels too distant I like to be face to face, so if anyone knows a decent coach in kent please let me know and especially if they know their stuff re competing .


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Thread, Thank you Milky for starting this as I have recently been considering trying some coaching for my Bulk im going to be starting after iv got back from Turkey in 2 weeks,

Sounds like there is a good few people to pick from on here so will 100% now be looking into this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate dont even fu*king go there.
> 
> I am riddled wth flu, wife is ill with woman issues and l am SOOOOOOOOO glad l have near killed myself with work for this fu*king holiday !!


Nightmare! Hope you both feel better soon and enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

@Pscarb - what do you look for from prospective clients when they PM you or contact you about training? i.e what determines who gets a reply and who doesn't.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nightmare! Hope you both feel better soon and enjoy the rest of your holiday.


Unless she turns into Jenna Jameson overnight l cant see it TBH but hey ho :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unless she turns into Jenna Jameson overnight l cant see it TBH but hey ho :lol:


Get some Raki down her :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected]1 said:


> Get some Raki down her :thumb:


Get a fu*king AK 47 to her more like :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Get a fu*king AK 47 to her more like :lol:


Oh dear, that bad?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh dear, that bad?


Yeah, been a bad holiday so far TBH but she gets like this when ever her parents are about to show up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah, been a bad holiday so far TBH but she gets like this when ever her parents are about to show up.


Her parents are coming on holiday with you? I bet that's fun lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah, been a bad holiday so far TBH but she gets like this when ever her parents are about to show up.


Sorry to hear that mate, can't you slope off to another hotel lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr_Socko said:


> @Pscarb - what do you look for from prospective clients when they PM you or contact you about training? i.e what determines who gets a reply and who doesn't.


it depends on a few things the first being if i am not to busy (sometimes i read PM's with the aim to reply but then forget) the PM itself is a major factor, i want to work with those that can put the time in to improve so a simple PM saying "what do you offer" or how much is it" just gets ignored......

if you are passionate about improving your physique this comes ove rin the communication, i do this because i love to help men and women change so i am very selective on who i choose....

lastly how that person has come across on the forum, for example i won't reply/work with someone who can made comments about not bothering with Macro's/calories or that they use shed loads of gear yet do not look like they do........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Her parents are coming on holiday with you? I bet that's fun lol


Yeah, take last night, wanted to mop the floors, change all the bedding etc yet no fu*ker has actually slept in the bed !

Its like they will judge her for the RENTED villa not being spotless :confused1:



Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, can't you slope off to another hotel lol


I have one lined up mate ready !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it depends on a few things the first being if i am not to busy (sometimes i read PM's with the aim to reply but then forget) the PM itself is a major factor, i want to work with those that can put the time in to improve so a simple PM saying "what do you offer" or how much is it" just gets ignored......
> 
> if you are passionate about improving your physique this comes ove rin the communication, i do this because i love to help men and women change so i am very selective on who i choose....
> 
> lastly how that person has come across on the forum, for example i won't reply/work with someone who can made comments about not bothering with Macro's/calories or that they use shed loads of gear yet do not look like they do........


Hence my post that a good coach is far more interested in the results than the money :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah, take last night, wanted to mop the floors, change all the bedding etc yet no fu*ker has actually slept in the bed !
> 
> Its like they will judge her for the RENTED villa not being spotless :confused1:


Women! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hence my post that a good coach is far more interested in the results than the money :thumbup1:


Very true, I get all excited when my clients send though progress pics


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Money well spent for me. Learnt a lot


WHO DID YOU GO WITH MATE?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> WHO DID YOU GO WITH MATE?


 @El Toro Mr UK98


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> @El Toro Mr UK98


Excellent coach..top bloke more importantly!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Excellent coach..top bloke more importantly!


definitely top top bloke!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm glad this is here and think everyone should see it!

After being disappointed with the services of a certain Welsh PT I decided to look for another.

I've only today stumbled across Scott and after a little research I decided to email him and enquire about his services.. but now I've read this.

Needless to say, I'll be pm'ing @Pscarb in the morning!


----------

